# Frozen Cauliflower rice-where to find it



## belugalad (Sep 8, 2019)

I have been struggling to find this of late but have bought some today for £2 from Iceland which is a bag containing 4 bagged portions,I think Sainsburys have stopped stocking it and I haven't seen it in my big local Tescos but it is on their website so some of their stores must have it,it's on promotion at the moment at Tesco £1.75 a bag but 2 for £3,I thought I would let you know on the off chance that anyone wanted to try it,I'm having a curry at the weekend with my son so will have some then,and I quite liked having Bolognese with rice so I will try it with that too.


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 8, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I have been struggling to find this of late but have bought some today for £2 from Iceland which is a bag containing 4 bagged portions,I think Sainsburys have stopped stocking it and I haven't seen it in my big local Tescos but it is on their website so some of their stores must have it,it's on promotion at the moment at Tesco £1.75 a bag but 2 for £3,I thought I would let you know on the off chance that anyone wanted to try it,I'm having a curry at the weekend with my son so will have some then,and I quite liked having Bolognese with rice so I will try it with that too.



To be fair, I've never actually bought cauliflower rice, never mind frozen.  What I have done though is to make a few batches at a time, and freeze them in poly bags.  Grating through the food processor, it takes no time at all, and I'd prefer to wash up once, than several times.

Have you considered batch grating?

Sorry I don't address your question.


----------



## belugalad (Sep 8, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> To be fair, I've never actually bought cauliflower rice, never mind frozen.  What I have done though is to make a few batches at a time, and freeze them in poly bags.  Grating through the food processor, it takes no time at all, and I'd prefer to wash up once, than several times.
> 
> Have you considered batch grating?
> 
> Sorry I don't address your question.


Hi it was just a tip for those too lazy to batch cook their own,I haven't got a food processor unfortunately


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

Asda sell frozen cauliflower rice and they do have fresh in the fruit and veg aisle


----------



## belugalad (Oct 3, 2019)

Billy Bob said:


> Asda sell frozen cauliflower rice and they do have fresh in the fruit and veg aisle


Thanks


----------

